# Central Germany



## twowheeljeep (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone ride in Central Germany? I've been riding here for a couple years, mostly cross country. I love it here. Just wondering if there are any others out there. I've checked and commented on the trails that are listed around here.

Bueller? Bueller?

Dave


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

Where are you considering central Germany? There are a lot of good options depending on where you call home.  Mark


----------



## The Sac (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey I'm moving to Erlagen on July 2nd and I ride cross country/whatever is avalible. I was wondering what the riding is like there if any. Also I was wondering if there was a race series that went on in Germany, I'm itching to get into the race scene over there.


----------



## twowheeljeep (Apr 3, 2006)

I posted this quite some time ago! 

I am just south of Frankfurt, about 30 minutes, in a little town called Zwingenberg. There are MTB trails ALL over the hills behind us. I still haven't ridden them all.

As far as races, if you are affiliated with the US military, there is a MTB series. There are races coming up in Rahmstein, Darmstadt, later in Garmisch. If you want I can get you a link.

There are US mil road races as well.

As far as the German stuff is concerned, there are MANY options. For example, there is a group near where I live that ride the trails around here. I just got back from a 50 mile or so ride, there were four options. You pay about $5, and you choose a route. There was up to a 200k route!

Let me know where you are going and I'll try to get info to you.


----------



## The Sac (Jun 6, 2006)

Great thanks a ton, I'm not associated with the military at all but that dosen't seem to be a problem from what you have said. Thanks again and I can't wait to get there.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

The Sac said:


> I'm itching to get into the race scene over there.


Check this race out:
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/

It is the German Sleepless in the Saddle, an all night race, and very laid back. The people throwing the race will probably allow you to register on race day.

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Bravo Shot (Aug 11, 2007)

*North of Hanau*

I learned to mountianbike in germany while in the army in the early 90's. Quite a while ago, but the trails in germany match those anywhere else in the world. (I've ridden in CA, Moab and other top spots. I live and race in NE). The trail system dates back to the middle ages- and in some case to roman times. If you know where to look, you can still see remnants of Rome's northern advance.

Anyway, Bad Orb had some great trails. My favorite system was just north of Hanau, I don't remember the name (sorry). But it had a Gasthaus at the top of one of the hills. If you find it, it is well worth your while and the system has great trails, some historic ruins, and beer at the top.

I'd love to get back there some day. Have fun.


----------

